# Official FemFATail/Buffetbelly pic thread



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

Everyone loves a picture thread, so here goes.

In another thread, I happened to mention that the two of us think we resemble Peter and Lois of _Family Guy_ on the FOX network. So here is our attempt to recreate a classic Peter and Lois pic, which at least one person on this forum has used as an avatar.

Now I'm not saying that our FACES resemble Peter and Lois'. That would be scary, real people having cartoon faces. We mean our bodies! So what do you think...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

The bubbles and candles were just too much hassle, but hey it's a start!
Rub a dub dub?


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't see!


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Mar 30, 2010)

lol its pretty good and funny, good job!

.. You need to sack your set designer though, fill that bath up! no candles? psh!


----------



## djudex (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn you Photobucket! DAMN YOU!! :sad:

They need to loosen up there over at Pb


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, they deleted all the good stuff from my account. 

Anybody have an alternative to photobucket that allows modest nudity??


----------



## djudex (Apr 2, 2010)

Flikr is usually pretty okay with tasteful nuddies.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 6, 2010)

and make a stand for bravery and everybody form a wall and tell the owners of dem's that the body is beautiful in any shape or form...I wonder if I could post a picture of the statue of David? or would it be deleted?

lol


----------



## stldpn (Apr 6, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and make a stand for bravery and everybody form a wall and tell the owners of dem's that the body is beautiful in any shape or form...I wonder if I could post a picture of the statue of David? or would it be deleted?
> 
> lol



you first likeitmatters show the girls what you got...


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

you could also go for adam and eve style 

Copy paste a leaf in front of it


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 6, 2010)

not a old pic but I love to look at myself..... 

View attachment 0130001525[1].jpg


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2010)

Or you could just upload it here directly from your computer.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 9, 2010)

Tad said:


> Or you could just upload it here directly from your computer.



right? I've been waiting to see this picture for just about a week now.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Everyone loves a picture thread, so here goes.

In another thread, I happened to mention that the two of us think we resemble Peter and Lois of _Family Guy_ on the FOX network. So here is our attempt to recreate a classic Peter and Lois pic, which at least one person on this forum has used as an avatar.

Now I'm not saying that our FACES resemble Peter and Lois'. That would be scary, real people having cartoon faces. We mean our bodies! So what do you think... 

View attachment FemFATal&BBasLois&PeterinTub.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, had to downsize the file to attach it. I can see it, can anyone else?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## djudex (Apr 13, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Sorry, had to downsize the file to attach it. I can see it, can anyone else?



Yes we can see it and your face is extremely pink with excitement!


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> Yes we can see it and your face is extremely pink with excitement!



Just blushing a bit as it was my very first tastefully nekkid pic! Also, loving my marvelously massive man all day long will tend to make you flushed!  He is some kind of lover, my "Peter"! :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2010)

Sometimes it is little details that I love most about pictures.....like how you can see where his shirt normally rubs BB's belly (there is no hair on that part) and how small his leg looks in comparison.....and of course FF's blush!

Thanks for sharing you guys--worth the wait! A really lovely picture


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 16, 2010)

Tad said:


> Sometimes it is little details that I love most about pictures.....like how you can see where his shirt normally rubs BB's belly (there is no hair on that part) and how small his leg looks in comparison.....and of course FF's blush!
> 
> Thanks for sharing you guys--worth the wait! A really lovely picture



You are so kind for saying so! We are very happy together and just wanted to share some of the joy! So glad you liked it!


----------

